# Not my biggest buck, but a special one.



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I will start the story with why it's a special one....I have been hunting this farm since I was 11 years old(I am 30 now). Unfortunately it looks like this is going to be the last year for it. Its right outside of city limits and new neighborhoods are pretty much boxing this place in. The health of the remaining land owner took a turn for the worse this summer and once she goes.....so does the property. So with that in mind I was really wanting to harvest another deer before it's gone. 
I watched this buck for 45 minutes this morning eating in a big bean field. Closer and closer he got and more and more my heart was pumping. He closed the distance to 20 yards, stopped and just looked too pretty to pass up. If I was on the other property we have to hunt....this deer more than likely gets a pass. However, with the opportunity to stash another great memory of this farm I have zero regret in punching my tag for him. Now I have a week of vacation to play with and work some cold water crappie and saugfish. 

Shot was a little back but quartering slightly away so exit was good. Ran about 60 yards total piling up about 30 yards off the field. Another day I will never forget. 






























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Congratulations on the buck....Rich


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Yes, great job. Be proud.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

at least he has horns. congrats on a nice buck.
sherman


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Congrats. And a great story. It’s always about the hunt and doesn’t have to be a monster to be special. I have taken a few does that equal any buck I’ve taken. 
Sorry for the fate of the farm and owner


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Well put threeten!
Congrats to you DLarrick on a fine buck!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

congrats dude! thats a great deer! now get to work on those crappy’s and Saugeye!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice symmetrical rack.. Great memory to take with you through the years ahead. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a great buck. Congrats.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
Pretty sure it's this buck from our trail cam.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice story and nice buck.
It's a shame but a lot of people are facing that same scenario on their hunting spots.
Thanks for taking the time to share with us.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Couple better pics























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice buck. You will always remember that.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations on your buck and great memory.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome story & deer. Be proud of that one, congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice buck, will have memories for a lifetime.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats man! I had the same thing happen to a farm within walking distance of my house before I got married... Divorced now- wish I still was in that house and I owned or was able to lease that farm! Oh well life goes on! Gotta love deer on the Beans, except when you go to cut that belly open! LOL


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I took my first deer 37 yrs ago and I remember every little detail of that hunt. it was my 1st deer hunt. I went with some friends up north to a wildlife area. on the first day they put me next to a deadfall next to a swampy area. I seen does as close as 20 yrds the first morning. for the afternoon hunt I went down in the swamp where the deer had come from. I set down and leaned back against a tree. had 9 deer come down and cross the river and came out about 5 yrds from me. then they saw me and turned and went on another trail. the 2nd morning I went back to the same spot. but this time I went up a tree. I found a good limb and set down. I had another limb that made a naturel shooting rest. about 9:00 a big doe came down the trail on the other side of the river. it came to the edge and drank from the river. then she backed out and went down the other side of the river. I had always heard to watch the back trail of a single doe during the rut. I kept an eye on her and watched her back trail. a few minutes went by. then I seen movement and saw antlers. he came down to the river and started across right in front of me. then the doe grunted. he turned and went back and started down the river to the doe. I picked an open spot and waited for him to come out of the cover. when he was clear i took my shot. he took off running and I took 2 more shots. then he was in heavy cover and I couldn't see him. I climb down and headed down the river to try and find a shallower place to cross. I found a good place about 150 yrds down stream. I found my deer about 20 yrds from where I shot him. started dragging him out but was in knee high grass. about 1/2 hour and 50 yrds of fighting the high grass I decided I was never going to get him out this way. my friends was on the other side so I took him across in chest high water. when I got across my one friend said go get the van and they would drag him out. by the time I got to the van I was froze solid. changed clothes then picked them and my deer up.

I don't know if anybody will read this long post or not. I did leave out a lot of details trying to shorten my post. sorry about the long post. and its going to be hard to beat this one. he's a nice deer.
sherman


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Awesome story Sherman. Thanks for sharing. 
Funny some of the stuff you can't remember but can bring back little details of special hunts like that. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

